# Reflective / diffuser film for aquarium lighting



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey all I've been looking at different light diffusers & reflector films and was wondering which ones at the best. Here is a link that lists several different typed. 
http://www.sunlightsupply.com/c-638-reflectivebampw-films.aspx

From what I read a light reflector is good if it reflects close to 100% but having a good diffusion may also be good to get a consistent light pattern across the tank.

Am I far off? Which ones are the good ones?


----------



## mattwhoo (Oct 16, 2006)

What kind of lights are you using over the tank? florescent lights tend to be defuse by default. Are you trying to get more light into the tank or get a more even lighting appearance.

Matt


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an AH Supply set up in my hood. It works great and light the tank very efficiently. If you're starting from scratch, I'd say their kit is a great way to go.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

mattwhoo said:


> What kind of lights are you using over the tank? florescent lights tend to be defuse by default. Are you trying to get more light into the tank or get a more even lighting appearance?
> Matt


I am running currently (8) 23 Watt CFL's (100 Watt equivalent) 6500K lamps for my 185 gallon tank which is 7 feet long, 22 or so inches deep and 24 inches high. There is also a clear glass cover over the tank between the lamps and the water. I am trying to get more light into the tank as well as get a good distribution.
Here are a few pictures of my setup. 4 per side. 








The parts resting on each other.








This view shows one put together and the other one in it's parts.









I was thinking of putting a reflective / distributor coating on the sheet metal that I have shown in the pictures.

I was also thinking of adding another 8 lights behind the 8 that I currently have on the section of the canopy that doesn't fold up to get around 2 - 2.25 actaul watts per gallon.



livingroomdiver said:


> I have an AH Supply set up in my hood. It works great and light the tank very efficiently. If you're starting from scratch, I'd say their kit is a great way to go.


What's an AH supply?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

AHsupply sells fluorescent lighting kits for diy hoods. Looks like you're a little farther down the road though.

One thing I considered when I was designing my hood was mylar blankets. The type you'd find in an emergency first aid kit. They're WAY cheaper than the stuff you get from the grow supply sites. A little spray adhesive, and I think you'd have a heck of a reflector.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

You could also try metal rain gutters, just bend them out to be flat and you'd only need a couple 10' sections! I'd put a little polyurethane on there though so rust falling into your tank isn't a problem.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

livingroomdiver said:


> AHsupply sells fluorescent lighting kits for diy hoods. Looks like you're a little farther down the road though.
> 
> One thing I considered when I was designing my hood was mylar blankets. The type you'd find in an emergency first aid kit. They're WAY cheaper than the stuff you get from the grow supply sites. A little spray adhesive, and I think you'd have a heck of a reflector


thanks for the information. Do you think the Mylar will be better then the Orca Grow Film or something like Easygrow Eco Diamond Diffusion Foil Film? Both of those are good reflectors as well as light distributors.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

The King Crabb said:


> You could also try metal rain gutters, just bend them out to be flat and you'd only need a couple 10' sections! I'd put a little polyurethane on there though so rust falling into your tank isn't a problem.


King Crabb I like your idea using the rain gutters too . I will look into using those as the base of my reflector if I decide to add any more lights to this tank. I like the idea of those because they already come shaped in a U. :thumb:


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Never thought about it; but could you use adhesive mirror pieces?

btw, LOVE your light setup...


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

> thanks for the information. Do you think the Mylar will be better then the Orca Grow Film or something like Easygrow Eco Diamond Diffusion Foil Film? Both of those are good reflectors as well as light distributors.


It may not be exactly the same brightness, but if you check one of those things out, they are extremely reflective. Compared to the price of the grow film, it's no contest in my book. You can get those blankets for $4-5 bucks.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

My wife uses a gold film in her arts and stuff. Wonder how that would work as a coating for the reflectors?

Might add some color to the tank?!


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I find it less trouble to add more lights than to try for a better reflector. But when I have tried DIY reflectors, just plain aluminum foil seemed pretty good. It has one side which is better than the other. When glued on smoothly with a spray contact cement, it made a nice surface. I do not recommend trying to cut or shape mirror as it is almost impossible to cut without breaking. Tempered, maybe?


----------



## Rivermud (Nov 22, 2004)

I used to frequent the planted tank forums and did a lot of diy work for my planted. Now those guys are super interested in the amount of light they can push into their aquariums. One of the most recommended things for light reflection is gloss white paint. White is a reflection of all colors and is nearly as effective as the highest quality store bought reflectors. I personally painted my shop lights after buying them with a high gloss white paint and was absolutely blown away at the major improvement. to give you an idea I used a total of 4 60 watt 6500k bulbs to grow some very difficult plants at a water depth of 23 inches to gravel and a light height of 12 inches. That is serious light penetration.

Don't use aluminum foil or mirrors as they do not do very good at truly reflecting light back in to your tank.. if you don't trust me just ask the plant guys.

Inverted aluminum gutter bent out a bit and painted white does a very very good job. A lot of the guys also paint the entirely of the inside of their canopy gloss white as well to help with light reflection from the waters surface to get as much light as possible back down in the tank.


----------

